
Bird or Frog? Freeman Dyson on the Two Types of Thinkers - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/the-polymath-project/bird-or-frog-freeman-dyson-on-the-two-types-of-thinkers-220f8ea0211
======
anotheryou
In science I believe you have to specialize nowadays. As the sphere of known
things in science grow one has to specialize more to get to the border to the
unknown. Specialization has a lot of pitfalls, too, but is a good strategy to
find something new.

(I'm not strictly a scientist and more of a bird though)

